# List of how Not to start a thread on CPF



## jusval (Mar 19, 2009)

I figured I would start a thread and try to keep it light instead of serious, so smile and don't take it bad. Comments in Red.

*List of how Not to start a thread on CPF:*

1.- Tell me which light to buy

2.- I've got xx.xx dollars and tell me the biggest bestest light I can buy (as well as batteries and a charger). (bring some more money)

3.- Show me your flashlight

4.- This is a Dumb question (yes it is, but we will be nice)

5.- Noob here.........

6.- Is my xxx light from China any good? (it's slightly better than no light at all)

7.- Is Greta putting weight on again? (it's just an example, don't ban me please)

8.- Why isn't xxxx yyyy stickied somewhere? (It's stickied 17 times in the forums already)

9.- If the world ends, which flashlight are you gonna take with you? (none, I'll be one of the first to go)

10.- Someone wanna make me a light? (sure, but my track record stinks)

Now I know there's a ton of them, so post Your favorites........


----------



## Big_Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

11) I have a question...
12) Need help...

I just find it frustrating when a thread title itself gives no or little clue to the subject of the thread


----------



## greg_in_canada (Mar 19, 2009)

Ask a question in your title but don't use a question mark (tricking people into looking at your thread).

Example: "Arc AA coming soon" instead of "Arc AA coming soon?"

It's not so bad on this site since you can hover and see the first line of the post but is very frustrating on DPReview for example.

Greg


----------



## Burgess (Mar 19, 2009)

13) Why are SureFires so damm exPen$ive ? ? ?


14) Are incadesant flashlights obsalete ?



(yes, yes, i *know* it's mis-spelled -- that's intentional)

_


----------



## Marduke (Mar 19, 2009)

15) What are the best batteries for _____.
16) What upgrade for crap *** light?


----------



## greenlight (Mar 19, 2009)

Misspelling the title, acknowledging the presence of the error, and then not changing it.


----------



## nzbazza (Mar 19, 2009)

LED vs Incan: which one is better?

Surefire vs Fenix

Maglite are a PO????


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Mar 19, 2009)

#21...
Hey the thread I started with my other account got locked, why?

#22...
OMG have you guys seen that flashlight on youtube that starts fires?

#23...
______________ (<-- insert laser company) is the (best/worst).



Myself, I welcome newbie and so called _dumb_ questions. It's always a pleasure to help someone else get addicted to lights or to point them in the right direction. I enjoy sharing my little pieces of knowledge with others if they're willing to speak up and ask.


----------



## DonShock (Mar 19, 2009)

#24. "What kind of o-ring lubricant ....."


----------



## lumafist (Mar 19, 2009)

Marduke said:


> 16) What upgrade for crap *** light?


 

Ha ha ha ha........!!!



DonShock said:


> #24. "What kind of o-ring lubricant ....."


 

This one is priceless........:laughing:


*How about: *


*"I bought this from DX, any upgrades...?"*

*IN THE B/S/T.........................:shakehead*


----------



## Norm (Mar 19, 2009)

Sometimes thread tittles are totally incomprehensible, and so little thought has gone into the tittle that the reader doesn't have a clue what the thread is about.

Or the thread tittle announces a new light . EG: "Surefire with P7" what the author meant was "when will Surefire be bringing out a light that uses a P7?" :shakehead


----------



## Sigman (Mar 19, 2009)

- Viagra, Amoxicillin, Claritin, Zoloft, no prescription needed...

- Pleaz contack me. A distent family mimber of urs haz regrettably pazzed away while visiting my country (Timbuctoo) and I need...

- AWR's NEW & IMPROVED Nanuu Nuclear powered Laser Cree!!! PRE-PAYS accepted NOW!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2009)

Sigman said:


> - Viagra, Amoxicillin, Claritin, Zoloft, no prescription needed...
> 
> Say... I got some amoxillin left from that time i had a flu shipping to Alaska should be cheap I'll trade em for some of em nice glorings :devil:



:nana:


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 19, 2009)

jusval said:


> 7.- Is Greta putting weight on again? (it's just an example, don't ban me please)



:tsk: :tsk: :tsk:


----------



## Robocop (Mar 19, 2009)

The AWR and prepay one mentioned above truly made me laugh out loud.....that was a perfect one for this thread.


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 19, 2009)

I have this XX head coupled with XX body, and power up by fantastic XX-mitter. A monster thrower of XX lumens, one-of-a-kind reflector. Body is pure XX-nium.
Sorry, no pics.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Mar 19, 2009)

- What Lube?

I know it's been mentioned, but it bears repeating


----------



## LumenHound (Mar 19, 2009)

New review...lots of garbage bag beamshots!


----------



## carrot (Mar 19, 2009)

What's the best light?


----------



## sunspot (Mar 19, 2009)

PhantomPhoton said:


> #23...
> ______________ (<-- insert laser company) is the (best/worst).



I was thinking of asking that 



jusval said:


> 10.- Someone wanna make me a light?



No but I am looking for someone to make me a dropin for a Mini-Mag.


lovecpf:grouphug:


----------



## Oddjob (Mar 19, 2009)

New light from D-Speck-now taking payments:thumbsdow


----------



## jusval (Mar 19, 2009)

Post your XXXX pics - AKA The Bandwith Killer


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 19, 2009)

Recommend me/a..........

*Darell is ...................................!*


----------



## jblackwood (Mar 19, 2009)

Since I still consider myself a noob I'm not going to comment except to say that all of these are pretty funny. Wait, I changed my mind:

"_Question about the Maha C9000"_ Didn't they read the thousands of other posts?

Phew, I feel better. I thought more moderators would chime in, especially since it's like, kinda their jobs? Not to chime in, but to clear the clutter. I love the job they do keeping things orderly around here (*Dead or alive, you're coming with me!*), kind of like my wife does around the house . . . with a little help from me (she's much more of a neat freak).


----------



## chmsam (Mar 19, 2009)

- Where can I find a product that I could easily find if I took the time to do a simple Google search or look in B/S/T? Oh, maybe by trying a simple Google search or looking in B/S/T, but yes we will probably help you

24a). Where can I buy o-ring lube? Try BST, a search, or look at one of the almost daily posts, but yes we will probably help you

24b). Where can I buy pure silicon lube? Pure silicon probably will not work as a lube as well as pure silicone does

24c). If I am never going to clean, lube, or otherwise maintain my flashlight how can I be sure it will always work? Probably not a good idea to put it in the BOB and depend on it working 100% of the time

- I just took my flashlight apart with a sledgehammer and a pick ax, but it will go back together and will not work now. Do you think it will be covered by warranty by XYZ? and...
I didn't do anything wrong so why won't the cheapskates at XYZ cover it under warranty? Do you call that good CS? Grrrr!

- (In any one of the many threads where the "photos/part numbers are in post #XXX" is listed as part of the title of the thread) Where are photos and what are the part numbers? I did a search and could not find any. Really?

- Why can't I buy a 3,000 lumen (that won't get hot), 2 AA LED light that has a 35 hour run time, and has a reverse clicky, in HAIII, for under $20? Oh, yeah, and it has to come in taupe... :shakehead

- I saw that XYZ makes a 5,000,000 lumen light for $3.95 including S&H that will make tea and toast, and attract beautiful women to a troll like me like flies flock to poop. Two of my friends have one and they work like a charm. The company wanted to send me a free one but I called them at 4 a.m. their time and they wouldn't answer the phone by the 3rd ring. I send them an email and they did not respond within 47 nanoseconds. I didn't want the strobe feature either. Boy, does XYZ suck! 

- I asked about a nuclear powered flashlight with a chem/bio self defense spray for sale in a B&M store (that will ship overseas). Why are there federal agents at my door? Why aren't those TSA approved? Is it because of the defense bezel or are they just being ridiculous? :tinfoil:

OK, OK, so I exaggerated just a little but :welcome:

Have fun!


----------



## Empath (Mar 19, 2009)

Please endorse my choice of a KD or DX light for winter mountain climbing.


----------



## matrixshaman (Mar 19, 2009)

Empath said:


> Please endorse my choice of a KD or DX light for winter mountain climbing.



You mean you wouldn't trust your life up Mt. Everest to a KD or DX light? 
:laughing: Good one.


----------



## chmsam (Mar 19, 2009)

Empath said:


> Please endorse my choice of a KD or DX light for winter mountain climbing.



All depends on who posted that I guess and how high a mountain :naughty:


----------



## savumaki (Mar 19, 2009)

That pretty much covers the ones that came to mind; maybe in different vintages but still the same.

Is the word "SEARCH" incomprehensible or are these thread starters merely graduates of the 'let someone else' school????:sigh:


----------



## bullfrog (Mar 19, 2009)

Light recommendation needed for a gynecologist - a good thrower!


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 19, 2009)

Burgess said:


> 13) Why are SureFires so damm exPen$ive ? ? ?


 

I F*%KING hate that. Just seeing those words within a thread makes me want to  :banned: .

Jusval: you're funny.

This thread should seriously be stickied at the top of the "General Discussion" and definitely the "LED" section of 

Flashlights. (If it hasn't already been).


----------



## asdalton (Mar 19, 2009)

Burgess said:


> 13) Why are SureFires so damm exPen$ive ? ? ?



Or better yet: What makes Surefire worth $xx more than [Other Brand]?


----------



## lumafist (Mar 19, 2009)

PetaBread said:


> I F*%KING hate that. Just seeing those words within a thread makes me want to  :banned: .
> 
> Jusval: you're funny.
> 
> ...


 

I agree in full on the sticky...!

But rather in the "FAQ" section...............:twothumbs


----------



## jusval (Mar 19, 2009)

chmsam said:


> - I saw that XYZ makes a 5,000,000 lumen light for $3.95 including S&H that will make tea and toast, *and attract beautiful women* to a troll like me like flies flock to poop. Two of my friends have one and they work like a charm. The company wanted to send me a free one but I called them at 4 a.m. their time and they wouldn't answer the phone by the 3rd ring. I send them an email and they did not respond within 47 nanoseconds. I didn't want the strobe feature either. Boy, does XYZ suck!
> 
> OK, OK, so I exaggerated just a little but :welcome:
> 
> Have fun!


 
*chmsam*

*Hey, I really want the flashlight that attracts women! Where can I get it?*


I knew this would give a chance for everyone to vent. I'm a noob myself and I've made some really dumb posts. I'm sure I will make more, because I know Me........

I'm glad y'all get to vent a little here. I hope it is not taken wrong by noobs. CPF enjoys a great mix of adolescents, young adults, middle aged crazies and old farts (like me)...... Take it all with a grain of salt and keep on keepin on!

And _don't take nothin personal_, it's the internet, take it personal when your boss, wife or kid tells you you're nuts, but here it's just a place to enjoy!!!

:grouphug:


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 19, 2009)

asdalton said:


> Or better yet: What makes Surefire worth $xx more than [Other Brand]?


 

OMG.... YES....... 

It's so funny how people haven't learned to think outside the box yet.

Also, that the cheap route will always come back to haunt you.


:hairpull:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 19, 2009)

This one gets me mad,but sometimes it's funny reading :laughing:
"Can you tell me the best flashlight for self defence"? yeah! a flamethrower NO! actually if you ask again I'll come over and :whoopin:


----------



## saabgoblin (Mar 19, 2009)

Bullfrog's post truly is funny!I also like the "Dentists" asking about headlamps, I want to find out where these "Dentists" practice so I can avoid their offices.


----------



## Hoggy (Mar 19, 2009)

I would have to say..
"suggest me a light" in the title.

As if they're demanding it.


----------



## greenLED (Mar 19, 2009)

"Which light can I use for self defense?"

or...

"Can I really use a light for self defense?


----------



## jtr1962 (Mar 19, 2009)

Threads entitled "Help!". Just seeing those makes me want to smack the person posting them. If you want help with anything, at least give people some idea of what you want help with. I know I just pass over threads like that.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Mar 19, 2009)

Q:I'm going spelunking (caving) for 12 hours. What's the best single light from the 99 cent store that will get me through the trip on one set of batteries? What light will be bright enough for me to share it with a friend?

A:None. I suggest you take 3 good ones per person, at least one being a headlight. Bring plenty of spare batteries, and bulbs if needed. Don't share a single light or both of you will be left in the dark blaming each other for not being prepared.

Q:What handheld flashlight would you recommend for self defense?

A:None. I recommend self defense classes and a real weapon like a gun, knife, taser, or pepper spray.

Q:I'm throughhiking the Pacific Crest Trail tommorow. What lightweight, bright, efficient, cheap light that takes 1 AA and is sold at Kmart would you recommend that could survive the trip?

A:There aren't good ones at Kmart. The best ones are online and require more than a day's notice to order and ship. Postpone your trip or widen you search to good sporting goods stores like REI, Cabelas, Bass Pro Shops, Eastern Mountain Sports, Sport Chalet, etc.

Q:Where can I get a 1,000 lumen l.e.d. flashlight with at least an hour runtime on 2AAs for under $20?

A:Nothing like that exists and probably never will. Lower your expectations. About the best you can get from 2AAs is 180 lumens and if you use alkaline batteries, you won't even get an hour. You need rechargeables or lithiums to get decent runtime. A decent light like that will cost at least 3 times what you wanted to pay.

Q:I've never spent more than $20 on a flashlight. Now I need a flashlight I can trust. Why are good, well built flashlights so expensive? I've already broken 5 $20 flashlights by dropping them 10 feet onto concrete. Where can I get one that I can afford and will survive? 

A:Good flashlights are expensive because they're good. If you spent $100 on a good one instead of getting 5 cheap ones, the good one would outlast them all. If it did fail, the company would actually honor the warranty and give you a replacement for free. Think long term and the more expensive one is actually cheaper.


Q:The 100,000 hour l.e.d.s in my 99 cent flashlight burned out before the first set of batteries went dead. I don't trust l.e.d.s anymore. Can anyone recommend a light that takes a bulb with a longer bulb life?

A:You bough a cheap piece of junk with no resistors and no heatsinking to protect the l.e.d.s. The l.e.d.s were probably cheap junk from China that would never last that long. Put at least $50 into a good l.e.d. flashlight that has good heatsinking, a high power Cree l.e.d., long lasting battery contacts, and a good warrantee behind it and it may outlast you. Any regular bulb is unlikely to last over 50 hours other than a large halogen spotlight or H.I.D. spotlight. 

Q:I used alkaline batteries in my l.e.d. flashlight until the batteries were completely dead and they leaked. Where can I get alkaline batteries that don't leak?

A: All alkaline batteries can leak when run down to completely dead. Get some NiMH rechargeables or lithiums and don't run them all the way down.

Q:I think something is wrong with my 200 lumen l.e.d. flashlight.. I set it down while on for 30 minutes and when I picked it up, it was hot. I thought l.e.d.s were 95% efficient and produced little if any heat. Can someone recommend me a handheld 200+ lumen l.e.d. light that doesn't get hot when set down for long periods of time? None of my lights with bulbs ever get hot.

A: That's called heatsinking and it's a good thing. When your metal flashlight gets hot, it means that heat is getting away from the l.e.d. so it doesn't damage it. Small, bright l.e.d. flashlights depend on you holding them to take the heat away. When you set it down while on high, of course it's going to heat up. Hold the light or use a lower setting. Bulbs release heat out the front of the light with the emitted light, so they don't make the light hot. L.e.d.s use the body of the light as a heatsink to get the damaging heat away from the l.e.d.. Bulbs are glass and don't require heatsinking like l.e.d.s do. If you get an l.e.d. flashlight that bright that doesn't heat up, the l.e.d. won't last long as the heat will destroy it.

Q:I bought an l.e.d. flashlight that was suppossed to last 150 hours on a set of batteries. It was too dim to use after an hour. What's wrong with my light? Does it have bad batteries? 

A: That is the runtime until the l.e.d.s stop glowing. The usable runtime is far less than 150 hours. This is just misleading advertising on the company's part. Get a light from a reputable company that states runtime to 50% brightness so you get a more accurate idea of how long the light will last for you. That is the current benchmark. Better yet, get a regulated (nondimming) light that tells how long the light stays regulated for. Then you'll have nondimming output and know accurately how long you'll have it for before the light starts dimming. Expect regulated lights to have far less advertised runtime than 150 hours. That isn't a bad thing. It just means the runtimes aren't exagerated.

Q:I'm working at a job where explosive gases and grain dust are abundant. Where can I get a cheap, waterproof flashlight that will keep me safe? I don't want to spend much.

A: How much is your life worth? First of all, waterproof doesn't mean intrinsically safe. Go cheap on a light for this application and it could kill you, or at the very least cause you to lose your job. If your job requires an intrinsically safe flashlight, get one. An intrinsically safe light will be cheaper than the loss of income from your job. It will definitely be cheaper than your funeral and the loss of you to your family. I'd suggest a Class 1 Division 1 plastic headlight. Flashlights can be dropped and don't let you use your hands freely. Metal flashlights can cause sparks if dropped so should be avoided. A $50 Princeton Tec EOS II headlight is well worth the cost and will keep you and your income safe. 

Some thread titles aren't specific or give you the wrong idea from the start. Here's a couple made up examples.

battery forum: Where can I get some LSD? (they meant low self discharge batteries)

knive forum: Where can I take a Leek? (refering to where they can legally carry a Kershaw Leek knife)


----------



## greenlight (Mar 19, 2009)

34. What light do you take camping?

35. What kind of lube should I use?

36. I need a thrower. [Hire Roger Clemens]

37. I need a light for walking the dog.


----------



## nzbazza (Mar 19, 2009)

Hooked on Fenix's Q and A section should be sent to every new member as a FAQ. It'll save a lot of bad threads...


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 19, 2009)

Here a frequent one:


"What's the smallest brightest light?"


----------



## carrot (Mar 19, 2009)

PetaBread said:


> Here a frequent one:
> 
> 
> "What's the smallest brightest light?"



And of course it always ends in "well actually I'm looking for something under $50"


----------



## Hoggy (Mar 19, 2009)

Holy batcrap, Fenix! You certainly had that all thought out! (I _also_ suggest it to be put toward a sticky, because I learned some things there myself. Like some flashlights should be held to reduce heat..)


Speaking of the battery section:
"Suggest me some batteries", or
"Suggest me a charger"


----------



## Dan FO (Mar 19, 2009)

38) What is so special about titanium?


----------



## Unforgiven (Mar 19, 2009)

Thread title:
*Why* (_your favorite light_)* sucks* 


1st post:
A mod closed my first thread but he doesn't know WTF he is doing so I have reposted.


Who would pay so much for a f...............


----------



## greenLED (Mar 19, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Holy batcrap, Fenix! You certainly had that all thought out! (I _also_ suggest it to be put toward a sticky, because I learned some things there myself. Like a flashlight should be held to reduce heat..)
> 
> 
> Speaking of the battery section:
> ...


can somebody recommend some cheap 123?

followed by:

are these 123s any good? (followed by link to ebay auction)


I must say, though, the mod team has been doing a nice job getting a lot of these shut down.


----------



## dano (Mar 19, 2009)

--Anything about wives, etc "not approving"

--Another "I need a police light" thread and I'll burn my retinas

--"I'm addicted" or "Does it stop" 

--What exactly is a "*P6*" drop in?

--When the only title is a SKU number

--"I know it's been asked before, but...."


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 19, 2009)

What kind of idiot/retard/moron would still use incan...I'm just trying to find out reasons since LED's are superior in every way?


----------



## jeffb (Mar 19, 2009)

This thread should be required reading 

"Where can I buy a McGizmo, Spy or Muyshondt light" (Why are they so expensive?)

"Are Custom lights Really better?" (WHy does everyone recommend Surefire.... X is really better and less money and you know it and your are a snob ( I can buy three PX for that price (if I had the money.....I will soon)

If you could have any light? (If you won the lottery?) If the S.....really hits the fan.......what is in your Bugin Bag; waht if LED's and electronics won't work after the BIG one...... WHY and you can only name one and you can't vote twice?

My new LED is not centered and I payed $16 ($560), shouldn't it be?

Ican't imagine why anyone why really use a twisty because I only like clicky's

Where can I buy tactical lights? My hghi-power light won't start a fire?

What is the best choice I am newbie and oldie and I have lots of expereience but not with flashlights.

Search doesn;t work, Iput in Mag and .......

Will LED (Laser) damage my eye if i Look directly in it...(I just did) (newb)

Is the r11 Cree really the newest and best and why would youpossibly buy anything else (is their really any New technology, it seems old)? When will the R12 be her and how bright and what tint (warm is best).

I have never held a SUrefire, McGizomo or...........but Fenixx is better ( I have one ).

And ON and ON......


----------



## ackbar (Mar 19, 2009)

*Most Inexpensive Flashlight You'd Trust Your Life to?

**9 LED MINI FLASHLIGHTS, Totally Worthless?

**Re: My Dilemma, Buy Another Fenix or Try the New Eagletac*


----------



## Oddjob (Mar 19, 2009)

Double post


----------



## Oddjob (Mar 19, 2009)

ackbar said:


> *Most Inexpensive Flashlight You'd Trust Your Life to?*
> 
> *9 LED MINI FLASHLIGHTS, Totally Worthless?*
> 
> *Re: My Dilemma, Buy Another Fenix or Try the New Eagletac*


 
I agree with you but oddly enough I replied to that last thread. My response however was an attempt to impart some wisdom I have learned over the years but in the end I did answer the question.:shrug: Come to think of it I have replied to some of the other thread topics mentioned here. I guess sometimes I just want to help even though many topics are tedious. I certainly do not mind replying if my post can help prevent injury as in the case with Li-Ion use.


----------



## Hoggy (Mar 19, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> What kind of idiot/retard/moron would still use incan...I'm just trying to find out reasons since LED's are superior in every way?



Hey now. That's not a stupid thread! It's a good one I also wonder about.

I do like my car's headlights, but that's yet another thread.


----------



## Erasmus (Mar 20, 2009)

In my opinion it's annoying if people don't use good titles for their posts. Posts called "SSC P7 E-bin!" or "Cree XR-E R3" are misleading because they make me think there's some information about availibility or some important news inside, while mostly there's just a silly question about the far far away future which really doesn't make much sense.


----------



## FrogmanM (Mar 20, 2009)

Funny thread, I also think this would make a good sticky...lovecpf

Mayo


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 20, 2009)

carrot said:


> And of course it always ends in "well actually I'm looking for something under $50"


 

Carrot: you're exactly right, lol.

Will someone please sticky this..............

And this thread is so funny too.


----------



## chmsam (Mar 20, 2009)

Why don't they make an affordable (titanium GatLight/SF Titan/etc.)? And why aren't banks handing out free bars of gold?

Why don't more people buy a (titanium GatLight/SF Titan/etc.)? And why aren't YOU handing out free bars of gold?

Why did my SO get mad at me for spending the rent money on a (titanium GatLight/SF Titan/etc.)? (No, really. I only bought three of them so why am I now sleeping in my car?) Send me all of your bank account and credit card numbers and I'll get right back to you... Oh, and have your extremely pretty girlfriend hand deliver them

How do I turn on my Photon I? ...Give me strength... must... control...fist...of...death...

"Suggest me" an HID for reading in bed so I won't disturb my SO? How about one powered by a small, gas operated generator with no muffler?

My HID no longer works -- I left it sitting in the shed for 2 1/2 years and I just found the charger, but now it won't hold a charge. I'm going to send it back and demand a refund -- isn't that OK? Only if your parents can do that with you

Some guy on Ebay had the LED flashlight that Amelia Earhart took with her on her "lost flight"  Did I get a good deal? Well, the best one you deserve anyway


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 20, 2009)

chmsam said:


> Why did my SO get mad at me for spending the rent money on a (titanium GatLight/SF Titan/etc.)? (No, really. I only bought three of them so why am I now sleeping in my car?)


 
:lolsign:


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm suprised no one brought this up:

"What's the best thrower?"


Hooked on Fenix: those are good examples :thumbsup:

ackbar:  :thumbsup: those are probably the stupidest threads I've seen. I could add about 3 more but i think everyone gets 

the point, lol.


and IMO, moderators should be locking down more threads that are repeated. (dont ban me for saying that, please)


----------



## jusval (Mar 20, 2009)

I never dreamed it would get this much response. Now I see how many here are Soooooooo aggrivated. 

I've got to say something in defense of noobs. What I see here, I see in most forums. I also see it all over in the real world. It's an unnatural progression, due to what We (people, society) have done. I want it, I want it now, I don't want to pay a dime for it. I want it bigger, faster and for less money....... I just got it and I don't want it any more.
No patience, No common sense.

I blame Sam Walton (Wal-Mart) for the whole "cheap crap" mess........ 

Really, who taught our kids to be this way? Or who allowed them to be this way? Us? Yes, I think so. I don't necessarily mean You, I mean society, humanity.... So when I think of what I see, I don't really wonder why, I just wish it was different.........


----------



## mossyoak (Mar 20, 2009)

fenix is better than surefire because its cheaper and brighter. 

i dont understand why people spend more than 50 bucks on a light. 

those should result in immediate banning


----------



## Hoggy (Mar 20, 2009)

mossyoak said:


> i dont understand why people spend more than 50 bucks on a light.
> 
> those should result in immediate banning



SHH!!  Don't get me started on my want for a budget-light(or DX/KD/Ebay) forum! I might just have to go crazy up in here, now!  
(QUIET! Don't look, but my sane half hasn't woken up yet, so I think we're cool. :thumbsup


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 20, 2009)

greenlight said:


> 37. I need a light for walking the dog.


Yeah the dog walking light haha! I walk mine myself but hey!! each to their own :laughing:


----------



## Greta (Mar 20, 2009)

_"How do I post images?" _or variation, _"Why can't I post images?"_... Did you look in this same forum for the other 50 million threads with the same title?

_"How come I can't login?"_... How did you post this if you can't login? Did you see the link in the sidebar on the main forum index page?

_"How do I donate money to CPF?"_... Did you see the link in the sidebar on the main forum index page?

_"How can I become an advertiser?"_... Did you see the link in the sidebar on the main forum index page?

_"Problems registering!"_... Did you see the link in the sidebar on the main forum index page? And how were you able to post this if you can't register? 

_"Who's in charge around here?"_... I AM!! And yes, I'm a chick... and yes, I have a husband so I'm not interested in anyone else... and no, I'm not an idiot and pretty much have *YOUR* number already so give it up and get over it!

_"CPF Sucks!"_... So do you! :banned: ... NEXT!


----------



## jusval (Mar 20, 2009)

Greta said:


> _"Who's in charge around here?"_... I AM!! And yes, I'm a chick... and yes, I have a husband so I'm not interested in anyone else... and no, I'm not an idiot and pretty much have *YOUR* number already so give it up and get over it!!


 
Greta, my number is BR549,...... chicky baby..........

:laughing:


----------



## Greta (Mar 20, 2009)

List of what NOT to post in a thread on CPF... 




jusval said:


> Greta, my number is BR549,...... chicky baby..........
> 
> :laughing:


 

 :ironic:


----------



## chmsam (Mar 20, 2009)

Waaayyyy off topic, but since it was mentioned, who knows why "BR549" is significant and what it is (supposedly) related to?

And don't we all love threads that start out being posted for a topic in nowhere near the right location? Does a "Check out the new U2 video" thread go under General Flashlight Discussion or under Transportation Lighting?


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 20, 2009)

Greta said:


> _"CPF Sucks!"_... So do you! :banned: ... NEXT!


----------



## jusval (Mar 20, 2009)

chmsam said:


> Waaayyyy off topic, but since it was mentioned, who knows why "BR549" is significant and what it is (supposedly) related to?
> 
> And don't we all love threads that start out being posted for a topic in nowhere near the right location? Does a "Check out the new U2 video" thread go under General Flashlight Discussion or under Transportation Lighting?


 
Sorry about the Off Topic stuff, but here's what BR5-49 is:
BR549 (originally spelled BR5-49) is an American country music band. Founded in 1993............. This is from Wikipedia......... I remember a song with that number in it, a faint memory, not complete, from my youth......

*Now, Back to the list........*


----------



## Unforgiven (Mar 20, 2009)

My posts keep getting edited or deleted. This is BS! I know my rights and demand my right to free speech!


----------



## DonShock (Mar 20, 2009)

*"I placed an order from ROCK BOTTOM PRICE STORE and ......"*

"... they didn't tell me my items were on backorder."

"... my order was all messed up when it arrived."

"... my order was placed 6 weeks ago and I'm still waiting."

"... the light I bought broke after 3 days."

"... customer service won't answer the phone or my e-mails."


 And this was a surprise ???? :hairpull:

Here's your sign


----------



## lumafist (Mar 20, 2009)

Unforgiven said:


> My posts keep getting edited or deleted. This is BS! I know my rights and demand my right to free speech!


----------



## Greta (Mar 20, 2009)

Unforgiven said:


> My posts keep getting edited or deleted. This is BS! I know my rights and demand my right to free speech!


Demand all you want sweetcheeks! :banned: ... NEXT!


----------



## chmsam (Mar 20, 2009)

"This is not an ad/rant/load of shiznit..." Ah but, big surprise, it really is!

"Can anyone..." ...maybe learn to post with a full and proper title instead of cutesy pie stuff so we don't have to skim over a thousand just like this?

"Why was I given a time out?" Just a guess but it could be because you dropped 3 or 4 F-bombs in a kid friendly forum, posted a link to a porn site, went on a racist/religious/sexist (or even misogynistic) rant, and hot linked to a site we all got as spam years ago. Naw, has to be that CPF really doesn't like free speech.

"Oops! Double post" (followed immediately by another thread asking for that one to be removed) Greta et al. probably do not need more to do

"Why do people have to whine about stuff?" ...just because their beloved pet/friend/spouse died, they lost their job, or they're otherwise depressed. Life actually is pretty tough sometimes but it is nice to see virtual strangers caring about each other like they were family.

"WHAT'S WRONG WITH POSTING ALL IN CAPS?!?!?!?!?" What? I can't hear you. Shout louder.

"Why should I put up with/learn about XYZ..." You don't have to. Skipping over threads you don't like is not against the law in 49 of the 50 states. Don't read a thread if you don't like the topic. But maybe, sometimes, once in awhile you might learn something new or learn that it's OK to change your mind about stuff. 

"How can I ____ on CPF?" (like learn how to not post a three page long URL for a link, learn how to use a photo host site, or learn why hot linking is bad) Ah, the joys of FAQ's and stickies. We've all been there but most of us not 47 times... each day.

And OT, but BR549 was also _supposedly_ the telephone number of the Empty Arms Hotel on Hee Haw. I always wanted to open a hotel with that name. The band BR549, aka BR5-49 was great and even better in concert.


----------



## xcel730 (Mar 20, 2009)

... Recommend me the best light, money is not an issue
Doesn't specify what they need the light for and at the end, "money is not an issue" means $50.

... Is _*John Doe*_ at _*Flashlight_Retailer* _Okay_? _
I tried calling him 10 times in the past 5 minutes and no one picked up.

_... _Has Anyone Been Able to Contact Milky Lately?
I sent him an email on Friday night and it's already Monday morning and he hasn't yet responded.

... HELP! My _______ ($10 or less flashlight) Broke. How can I fix it?
The required part will cost more than the light itself. 

... The Absolutely Cheapest, Bottom Dollar Flashlight You'll Trust Your Family's Life On.
My family's life is only worth less than $20. 

... It's Been Two Whole Days and I Still Haven't Received my XYZ Flashlight from *Flashlight_Retailer* 
I placed the order on Friday Night. 

... Jeers to *Custom Modder*
It's been one week and s/he is still not done with modding my state-of-the-art, unique flashlight that requires parts located across the globe.

... Best Thrower for $20
and by thrower, I don't mean a flashlight I should throw.

... List of How Not to Start A Thread on CPF
Just for giggles :devil:


----------



## chmsam (Mar 20, 2009)

OK, maybe one more post for today... only because all of these probably crop up often enough

"Why hasn't dealer X contacted me about my complaint?" just because I didn't give them any contact information for me. 

"Why hasn't dealer X contacted me about my complaint?" just because I never hit "send" on my email complaint. 

"Why hasn't dealer X contacted me about my complaint?" just because I've spent the last 6 months bad mouthing them on 3 different forums... but I still only order from them. 

It would be nice to think that these happen only once in a blue moon, and correct me if I am wrong, but I really doubt it.


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 20, 2009)

xcel730 said:


> ... The Absolutely Cheapest, Bottom Dollar Flashlight You'll Trust Your Family's Life On.
> My family's life is only worth less than $20.


 

          

I can't stop laughing!


Here's one:

"Best keychain lights?"

This is in the General Discussion right now: 

*"Has anyone seen these yet? 900 Lumen P7 LED 'Brighter than Arc1/Arc2'"* within the post is a ebay link :shakehead

 
Another:

"Is there an Aeon-like light that uses AA?"

"#2: Time for an Olight T10 T"

"#3: How about an EagleTac P100c?" 

 Dont number your threads


----------



## xcel730 (Mar 20, 2009)

How about:

(1) Where can I get a Quality Surefire Knockoff?

(2) Are There Any McGizmo-Style Flashlights for Under $50?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 20, 2009)

I *loose *my flashlights all the time.
I *loosed *my flashlight today.
I hate *loosing *my flashlights.

...or some variation where people don't know when to use *lose/lost *instead of *loose*.


----------



## xcel730 (Mar 20, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> I *loose *my flashlights all the time.
> I *loosed *my flashlight today.
> I hate *loosing *my flashlights.
> 
> ...or some variation where people don't know when to use *lose/lost *instead of *loose*.


 
 This thread is so funny I'm *loosing* it.


----------



## greenlight (Mar 20, 2009)

Don't include a picture of your problem. Or, post an image that isn't in focus and no one can see what you mean, anyway.

Post your blurry image at full size just to mess with the people who still dialup.


----------



## jtr1962 (Mar 20, 2009)

Is it OK to shine my super powerful laser at airplanes? Umm, no. Unless of course you want to see yourself on a future episode of COPS.

Can lasers really harm your vision? Why don't you try it and get back to us?

What's wrong with my light? It might help if you gave us a few details beyond writing the word help in all capitals in your post.

When will we have 1000 lumen per watt LEDs? How about never, and don't start telling me how things people never thought were possible often are. 1000 lumens per watt is a theoretical impossibility, period.


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 20, 2009)

xcel730 said:


> This thread is so funny I'm *loosing* it.


 




We should make a petition to get this thread stickied! WHO'S WITH ME!

YAH!


----------



## defloyd77 (Mar 20, 2009)

"Visually Impaired Sexy Man Needs Light Help"


----------



## csshih (Mar 20, 2009)

Greta said:


> _"CPF Sucks!"_... So do you! :banned: ... NEXT!



Waaaaaahoooooooooooooooooo!

I have a problem with my light, and I won't tell anyone what it is.
Regardless, you guys will fix it for me.


----------



## powernoodle (Mar 20, 2009)

*


jusval said:



List of how Not to start a thread on CPF:

Tell me which light to buy

Click to expand...


Here's how jusval started a thread from 3 months ago:

"My question is about what type of flashlight (or flashlights) to carry?"

"I would appreciate some thoughts on good flashlights and then some thoughts on the cheaper ones . . . ."

Link. *

*Ooops! *

*Just messin' with you.*


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 20, 2009)

csshih said:


> I have a problem with my light, and I won't tell anyone what it is. Regardless, you guys will fix it for me.


 


 :lolsign:

Laughing so hard I'm getting teary eyed.


----------



## Cuso (Mar 20, 2009)

" How do I post pictures??!!!!" 
" My pictures won't show up!!"
" Whats this Picshack/Photopail?"
" How do I load pictures to Picshack/Photopail"
" Paypal sucks"
" MY flashlight went BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!"


----------



## Benson (Mar 21, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> I *loose *my flashlights all the time.
> I *loosed *my flashlight today.
> I hate *loosing *my flashlights.
> 
> ...or some variation where people don't know when to use *lose/lost *instead of *loose*.


Cry havoc, and loose the flashlights of war! :devil:


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 21, 2009)

"Why does this flashlight look so ugly?"

"Recommend me a light"

"What light has 200+ lumens but cost less than 5 dollars"

"Why does shipping from DX take 4 months to get here?"

"Why did my light break when I threw it against the wall?"
Inside the post would read: The dealer did the same thing but it didn't break...

"What's the easiest mod for a maglite?"

"What flashlight is better than a Maglite?"


----------



## jusval (Mar 21, 2009)

powernoodle said:


> *Here's how jusval started a thread from 3 months ago:*
> 
> *"My question is about what type of flashlight (or flashlights) to carry?"*
> 
> ...


 
*Ooops Hell,* there's worse ones than that! *Keep readin......*

Like I said, I'm still a newbie myself. *like the infamous one by JusvalTX* (Me) - *"Should the builders here be printing disclaimers with their products?" That one backfired big time and now I don't make mods any more, except for me.*

Or this one - *"Are Lithium chemistry batteries for me?" Duh, of course not! I was just trying to cause a stir.*

The problem is, that with the way I forget everything from one day to the next, I'll still be a newbie ten years from now!:shakehead

:devil: Justin


----------



## matt0 (Mar 21, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> "Visually Impaired Sexy Man Needs Light Help"



LOL! HAHAHAHA


----------



## lumafist (Mar 21, 2009)

Sticky please.........:thumbsup:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 21, 2009)

Recommend a flashlight for blinding in a hostile environment NOT self defence TOOL! 

Answer:


----------



## Th232 (Mar 21, 2009)

Greta said:


> _"How do I post images?" _or variation, _"Why can't I post images?"_... Did you look in this same forum for the other 50 million threads with the same title?
> 
> _"How come I can't login?"_... How did you post this if you can't login? Did you see the link in the sidebar on the main forum index page?
> 
> ...





This may be slightly OT, but I hope not too much.

Has there ever been a "Where's the search function" thread where someone replied with: "Search for it!"? I must say, that has to be one thread where saying "Search is your friend" can't work.


----------



## jusval (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't think I would want to sticky this one. Actually it's probably very offensive for some new members here and just a Little inflamatory. Sort of like the paper cut on your finger, that just bugs you like crazy.

Actually in some ways this probably promotes posts like the ones mentioned here. Human nature being what it is, some will be like "well I'll just give them what they expect". Others might never post and you know some of the newbies now will be the old guys here, in a few years. Good or bad, that's the way it is.

I just wanted to see how many of the "old timers" were frustrated at the changes in posting here and let them vent. Even though I'm a newbie here, I'm an "old timer" and a cranky old man, so I know how much I like to complain about things. (everything, all the time)........

Greta, being the only woman (well the only one we know here for sure), gets to be the resident *****, not only because she's the owner and she can, but (Oops ahead of time), because women love to ***** about everything men do and since she's obviously getting Way More "Male Bonding" here than any woman should get, she's probably on the edge most of the time...... It's the Hazards of being the female yessum (boss). 

:devil:


----------



## RadarGreg (Mar 21, 2009)

What's the best laser for shining at aircraft?

Why doesn't the US Army buy <Chinese brand X> flashlights?

Any question relating to DX or Kaidomain...


----------



## donn_ (Mar 21, 2009)

How about posts to sales threads with these prescient comments:



> I can't believe this light is still here!





> This one won't last long!





> If you part it out, I'll take the tailcap spring.



Or, my favorite:



> If I didn't already have 712 of these, I'd be all over it!


----------



## savumaki (Mar 21, 2009)

Those are the std phrases for increasing post count.


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 21, 2009)

"How bright this be compared to this?" Grammar check!

"How do i get to the marketplace?"

"Why doesn't my flashlight work after 4 months of use?"

"I bet you can't name this flashlight"

"Can I speak with a moderator?"




jusval said:


> I don't think I would want to sticky this one. Actually it's probably very offensive for some new members here and just a Little inflamatory. Sort of like the paper cut on your finger, that just bugs you like crazy.
> 
> Actually in some ways this probably promotes posts like the ones mentioned here. Human nature being what it is, some will be like "well I'll just give them what they expect". Others might never post and you know some of the newbies now will be the old guys here, in a few years. Good or bad, that's the way it is.


 

Never really thought about it like that, and you're probably right. :mecry:

But i also think it's still worth the try. If it turns out like you said, it could always be deleted(?).

EDIT: And most newbies don't read the stickies, which is why threads like this one get made. :thumbsup:


----------



## Greta (Mar 21, 2009)

PetaBread said:


> "Can I speak with a moderator?"


 
No. We don't speak. We just grunt.


----------



## Erasmus (Mar 21, 2009)

Greta said:


> No. We don't speak. We just grunt.


ROFLOL


----------



## chmsam (Mar 21, 2009)

Greta said:


> No. We don't speak. We just grunt.



I know you won't know about this because you are much too young (am I good or what?) but why not just hire Lilly Tomlin to bring back her telephone operator routine from Laugh-In just for CPF just for a day? Wouldn't you just once love to say something like, "We don't care. We're The Phone Company. We don't have to!"

OK, back to "reality."

"Why can't I find XZY on the web?" Maybe because you misspelled XYZ. 

"Why can't I find XYZ on the web?" Because not every single thing in the world is listed on the web yet. This response could also be phrased like this -- Because the internet isn't full yet -- not everything is on there. Get off yer butt and go look in a store or even just pick up the phone. Choose whichever one works for you at the moment.

"Why can't I find XYZ for sale on the web? The release date says next year" Because Mr. Peabody's Wayback machine could only go _back_ in time and then return. It couldn't go forward. (Wow, does that one show my age...)

And maybe this thread should be a sticky if only because we were all newbies once and with just one teenie tiny brain fart any one of us still can be.


----------



## Illum (Mar 21, 2009)

well...just for this year

Ones closed by Unforgiven
*Most Inexpensive Flashlight You'd Trust Your Life to?
**Have their been any Drop Tests done on Multiple Lights?
**Good flashlight online store
**How many here are waiting for a 10 pack sku 01886 AMC7135 1400mA Regulated Circuit Bo *[dx order tracking]
*Store Deals - M/M/M related only!* [ebay coupons]
*Thread Lubricant*
*Dealextream shipping time to USA?
**Where to buy Nitecore flashlights?

*Ones closed by DM51
*Is There a List of "Trusted" Flashlights? 
**new fenix pd30 *[possible baiting]
*TK40 World's brightest AA Battery-powered
**where in nyc to buy flashlights? olight, jetbeam surefire etc**
How muggles use flashlights* :sigh: [good thread while it lasted]
*LED lights with longest runtime with AA/AAA batteries.*
*eagletac p100c2/ good LED flashie for automotive work
**How I have grown to hate Strobe !
**Why do Surefire's cost so much?
**Which retailers (online or B&M) that give a CPF discount?
**Tell me about the Novatac 120P...
**Maintenance question...
...(p4)

*Ones closed by Empath
*DX order from feb 3 arrives today!*
*Flashlight Failure At "Worst Time." Got any Stories?*
*Has anyone seen these yet? 900 Lumen P7 LED 'Brighter than Arc1/Arc2'
**The CTRL-V Game*
*KD at it again, Surfire Clone
**DOW...one big bubble?
**Russian scholar says US will collapse — next year
**Mafia anyone?
**big problems with dx- which forum?
**hawaii bill 126 (edc folks)*
*Made in the USA*
*What's up with TnC?
**Threat to the 22nd amendment!
**Surefire disappointment
**Non-traditional Profile
**retailer "deep discounts" [2008]
**Female Flashaholics? [2008]*

And of course, [email protected]
*Flashaholic Pickup Lines/Compliments
**Heads Up!! Catch the Haiku Wave!
**Need a brighter 2XAA light
**Watch out for Fenix-store aka 4sevens or who knows what other names they use?*
*Any one hear about a bill banning LED handhelds over 80 lumens?
**No answer back from 4Sevens---on vacation?
**Some threads were omitted due to inappropriate forum, politics, or duplicates

Generally the results have been adequate enough to point out a few guidelines...aside from the political views of moderators who closes various threads:duh2:


Anything regarding Flashlight maintenance can be searched
Anything regarding light recommendations can be searched and new users must understand that certain light recommendations are adaptable to their needs.
Reminds me of a time when I went inside ACE hardware to pick up on some hardware and theres this guy going nuts about not being able to find a lamp for his 2D Eveready and keeps pointing to the sales rep that 1.5V x 2 = 3V on his calculator and that every 2D lamp in the store is marked 2.4V and the rep "lying though his teeth" about them being compatible.
 
Anything regarding tracking items, Discounts, and politics is not tolerated here, but may be posted under moderate limitations in the CPM subforums
Anything regarding member demographics, generational cohorts, Region of acceptance for certain items, or other statical surveys [remember tron3 folks] regarding gender, age, income, etc should be avoided



cuso said:


> " MY flashlight went BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!"


While at some times the frequency may become a bit excessive, these threads still allow some form of reference for the forum to know that, at rare times, disclose design errors and offers existing members who own the same light as advisory for things to come.


----------



## Unforgiven (Mar 21, 2009)

Why can't I make multiple "recommend me a cheap light" threads if I alter the price point a little?


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 21, 2009)

Unforgiven said:


> Why can't I make multiple "recommend me a cheap light" threads if I alter the price point a little?


 



*"Your favorite light vs your "favorite""*

:shrug: :thinking:



EDIT: Illum :thumbsup:


----------



## lumafist (Mar 21, 2009)

@ illum, 

that is just way good compilatin.....:twothumbs

(yes, I misspelled deliberatly....)


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 21, 2009)

"*Marduke, Stop Following Me Around" by LiquidSpaceman*




EDIT:

"do you really need all the lights you have"

"Looking for a large light, 500 lumens+"

"Got my DBS V3 today, YAY!!"

"Wheres the triple gone?"


----------



## lumafist (Mar 21, 2009)

PetaBread said:


> "*Marduke, Stop Following Me Around" by LiquidSpaceman*


 

Nail in the coffin......


----------



## carrot (Mar 21, 2009)

McGizmo spot light recommendation?
Smallest flashlight by [insert manufacturer here]? (in each subforum of CPF)
What's the best light? (inside, "I'm looking for something under $30")


----------



## lumafist (Mar 21, 2009)

carrot said:


> Smallest flashlight by [insert manufacturer here]? (in each subforum of CPF)
> What's the best light? (inside, "I'm looking for something under $30")


 

These two are the worst I`ve ver seen.....
I opened the first and actualy answered the last.......

Don`t ask me why......


----------



## Greta (Mar 21, 2009)

PetaBread said:


> "*Marduke, Stop Following Me Around" by LiquidSpaceman*


 
Hmmmm... in all seriousness? ... one really does have to wonder though why someone would perceive that this is actually happening... :thinking: ... perhaps it really was?


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 21, 2009)

i learned the trick to making post on cpf took me a few years though lol


----------



## carrot (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm looking for a flashlight that is >500 lumens, less than 3" long, and oh yeah, under $30.


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 21, 2009)

carrot said:


> I'm looking for a flashlight that is >500 lumens, less than 3" long, and oh yeah, under $30.


 

Yea.... and usually the price range is left out till about 30 posts later.

 :sigh:


----------



## Illum (Mar 21, 2009)

lumafist said:


> @ illum,
> 
> that is just way good compilatin.....:twothumbs
> 
> (yes, I misspelled deliberatly....)



I have an tendency to browse different threads by tracking peoples posts...so compiling threads by date isn't so strange to me


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey do you think you could possibly find a smaller font size?



Illum said:


> well...just for this year
> 
> Ones closed by Unforgiven
> *Most Inexpensive Flashlight You'd Trust Your Life to?
> ...


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 21, 2009)

Illum said:


> I have an tendency to browse different threads by tracking peoples posts...so compiling threads by date isn't so strange to me


 

Stalker! :thinking:  :duck:


----------



## Illum (Mar 21, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Hey do you think you could possibly find a smaller font size?



well. I can change it but I'll be taking out half a page with one post...notice I didn't expand DM51's threads all the way? hes been busy



PetaBread said:


> Stalker! :thinking:  :duck:



well, there are threads out and about I would never touch just by reading the title...but reading post contents and locating certain gremlins...as contributed to more posts by yours truly. I'll stop that before [email protected] throws me out


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 21, 2009)

Illum said:


> well, there are threads out and about I would never touch just by reading the title...but reading post contents and locating certain gremlins...as contributed to more posts by yours truly. I'll stop that before [email protected] throws me out


 

:thinking: :shrug:

Anyways, Lol:

"Help a noob!"

"i see lights at the top of the page"

"Ok, hook me up with Eneloops and a charger..."

"Bad experience with Battery Station batteries"

"I HATE DURRACELL!!"


----------



## jtr1962 (Mar 21, 2009)

Illum said:


> I have an tendency to browse different threads by tracking peoples posts...so compiling threads by date isn't so strange to me.


I sometimes do the same. If a person starts an interesting thread, chances are they've started others in the past. By just looking at the most recent threads there's no way I'd ever come across such threads.


----------



## ackbar (Mar 21, 2009)

I think that some people feel that they are entitled to your help and don't want to do any of the leg work themselves. I vote we start charging an hourly rate for hand holding. 

$20/hour sound fair right?


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 21, 2009)

ackbar said:


> I think that some people feel that they are entitled to your help and don't want to do any of the leg work themselves. I vote we start charging an hourly rate for hand holding.
> 
> $20/hour sound fair right?


 
Good one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Geofocus (Mar 21, 2009)

Wil there be an exeption for people like me that dont raelly speak english. Because i have to do a translation of every word before i understand or type. If i do. Put yourself in my shoes it a hard job 2X the job.

First word i searched was very long to find cause it is not a real word, lol. It is the word "NOOB"


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 21, 2009)

"Worst LED flashlight ever" The topic is about a $1 flashlight......


----------



## carrot (Mar 21, 2009)

I am not sure ridiculing users for current threads is really a good idea. :shrug:


----------



## Empath (Mar 21, 2009)

I think Carrot is right. The thread started out in a humorous fashion, but it seems to be used now for pin pointing particular threads. In a sense, that's pin pointing particular posters.

If we had a thread that named members as a matter of ridicule, it wouldn't survive long. This reference to members by virtue of their threads is becoming uncomfortable.

How about getting back to humor, guys?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 21, 2009)

xcel730 said:


> This thread is so funny I'm *loosing* it.



http://www.google.com/search?q=looser&sitesearch=candlepowerforums.com Most of those are wrong.


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 22, 2009)

carrot said:


> I am not sure ridiculing users for current threads is really a good idea. :shrug:


 

I'm not trying to, but I guess I'll stop. 

I'm Sorry everyone :mecry: :mecry: :mecry:


----------



## asdalton (Mar 22, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> I *loose *my flashlights all the time.
> I *loosed *my flashlight today.
> I hate *loosing *my flashlights.
> 
> ...or some variation where people don't know when to use *lose/lost *instead of *loose*.



Heh. I did a Googlefight comparison of *losing *versus *loosing*:

losing: 102 million
loosing: 7.4 million

(While the verb _to loose_--and thus the participle _loosing_--does exist, it is used so rarely that I'll bet that nearly all of the Internet uses of _loosing _actually ought to be _losing_.)


----------



## Burgess (Mar 22, 2009)

carrot said:


> I'm looking for a flashlight that is >500 lumens, less than 3" long, and oh yeah, under $30.


 

And . . . .


It's gotta' run on *Alkalines*, cuz' i get 'em Free at Work !


:shakehead
_


----------



## lumafist (Mar 22, 2009)

Geofocus said:


> Wil there be an exeption for people like me that dont raelly speak english. Because i have to do a translation of every word before i understand or type. If i do. Put yourself in my shoes it a hard job 2X the job.
> 
> First word i searched was very long to find cause it is not a real word, lol. It is the word "NOOB"


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## carrot (Mar 22, 2009)

Burgess said:


> And . . . .
> 
> 
> It's gotta' run on *Alkalines*, cuz' i get 'em Free at Work !
> ...


Preferably AAA's.


----------



## Rat6P (Mar 22, 2009)

looks like it has a rubberized grip but I can't tell for sure since I don't own one. 







* warning content that certainly was inappropriate for family viewing has been removed *


----------



## lumafist (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks..:thumbsup:


----------



## Benson (Mar 22, 2009)

carrot said:


> Preferably AAA's.


Some Chinese manufacturer will read this thread and make a 2.9" long 6" diameter showerhead light with 60 AAAs (3s40p) DDing 300 LEDs and sell it for $29.87.

Then someone will buy it and post a thread about it!


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 22, 2009)

My two personal favorites:

- *"How does (Fill in the blank) compare to Surefire?"*
Sometimes a question posted out of genuine curiosity by someone who recently signed up to CPF, and has noticed the generally high regard that Surefire lights enjoy on CPF... And other times it's just a trolling topic. The result is usually the same. Thread degenerates into yet another Surefire vs. (Fill in the blank) topic.
 

- *"How many lumens does it take to blind an attacker?"*
I'm not sure which one of us is more fed up with that topic... Me, for giving realistic replies that some don't want to hear since they can't stomach the truth. ~ Or ~ DM51, for locking the same topic over and over again for the following two reasons.

1) Folks not bothering to use the search function.

2) The topic eventually degenerates into a discussion on how to physically hurt people in general, and then get away with it. :shakehead


----------



## chmsam (Mar 22, 2009)

"I need information on _______" but I'm going to disagree with all the answers because they do not conform to my reality Some folks will ask for information or opinions and then disagree about the responses they get. I think some folks could ask about water and then argue that rain isn't wet. Maybe they think that it will change the laws of physics if they can keep it up until they get the response they want. Kind of like how my then 7 year old stepson used to argue that the math book had to be wrong because it didn't match his answer.

"I know this is a forum with family values..." but I'm going to show you (_and everyone else on the web_) what my family thinks is OK... I am not a prude and will defend everyone's free speech just as much as my own but if you wouldn't want it in front of your kids or your Granny, leave it out of here, please.


----------



## Illum (Mar 22, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> My two personal favorites:
> 
> - *"How does (Fill in the blank) compare to Surefire?"*
> Sometimes a question posted out of genuine curiosity by someone who recently signed up to CPF, and has noticed the generally high regard that Surefire lights enjoy on CPF... And other times it's just a trolling topic. The result is usually the same. Thread degenerates into yet another Surefire vs. (Fill in the blank) topic.



Whenever these threads appear, the topic always goes from good to bad, from handshakes to food fights...often regarding whats between US and China. Even if its just seawater 

it often reminds me of something like this


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 22, 2009)

"Where can I get a pack of AAs?"

"How many drops from 50 ft does it take to destroy a [Brand Name] flashlight?"

"My friend took my flashlight and won't give it back, what should I do?"

"How many flashlights do you have that can fall from a plane, hit the ground, and still work?"

"My first account got banned, how do I get it back?"


----------



## jtr1962 (Mar 22, 2009)

Why do LED lights suck? Maybe you should try buying them from places other than your local dollar store.

Why do incan lights suck? Same answer as above.

How many volts does an LED need? They're current based devices, not voltage-based, and this question must have been asked about 1000 times already.


----------



## ackbar (Mar 22, 2009)

Burgess said:


> And . . . .
> 
> 
> It's gotta' run on *Alkalines*, cuz' i get 'em Free at Work !
> ...



I'll give you a ring and let you know when I get my super duper cell phone from Japan that turns into a robot that cooks my food and wipes my arse. All for 100 yen.. of course


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 22, 2009)

Illum said:


> Whenever these threads appear, the topic always goes from good to bad, from handshakes to food fights...often regarding whats between US and China. Even if its just seawater
> 
> it often reminds me of something like this





You forgot to add "Thread Closed" after "Fail".


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 22, 2009)

I like that chart, Illum. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


EDIT:

"Looking for a thrower of 300meters, Runs on Cr2's, and <$15"


----------



## xcel730 (Mar 22, 2009)

:help: I need a fauxton light, 20 for $5.00 is too expensive, any cheaper alternative? Must be reliable though, I'm relying my life on it.

 Oh no, I _*loose* _my favorite fauxton, and now I only have 19 left


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 22, 2009)

Can someone explain to me the use of a light that makes <10 lumens?

Yeah! to light up the dark maybe


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 22, 2009)

"I *loose* my flashlight, *I want a REFUND!"*



Btw that Indiana Jones Flashlight thread is probably the funniest one I've 

seen on CPF. :thumbsup:

Anyways, back to the topic:

"Where's the *loose *and found section on CPF"


----------



## Burgess (Mar 22, 2009)

Are AA cells now obsolete ?

Seems like everything i see here is for CR123A.



_


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 23, 2009)

"*Recommendation?:* A Cheaper-Than-Dirt flaslight"


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 24, 2009)

Which flashlight to defend myself against ferocious wild African animals?


----------



## Marduke (Mar 24, 2009)

I would like justification that my overpriced 3xAAA direct drive light with a runtime that rewrites the laws of the universe is indeed the BEST FLASHLIGHT EVER!!


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Posted as new thread in LED Flashlights Forum: *

"Has anyone had experience with this light, and is it any good? ADVERTISING LINK"




Marduke said:


> I would like justification that my overpriced 3xAAA direct drive light with a runtime that rewrites the laws of the universe is indeed the BEST FLASHLIGHT EVER!!


 
LOL Marduke!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2009)

Benson said:


> Some Chinese manufacturer will read this thread and make a 2.9" long 6" diameter showerhead light with 60 AAAs (3s40p) DDing 300 LEDs and sell it for $29.87.
> 
> Then someone will buy it and post a thread about it!



dude it'll be 120 aaa's...


----------



## Benson (Mar 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> dude it'll be 120 aaa's...



Ummm... Yeah. 

But that's probably how the specs will be listed, anyhow.


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 24, 2009)

"*OK*, why doesn't this "*bleeping" *flashlight work properly?"

"Why can't all flashlight be Titanium?"

"What's the best LED?"

"Knock Knock"

"If you could only have 1 light under $10, what would it be?"

"Why is this forum called CandlePower, if we all use flashlights?"


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 24, 2009)

In all honesty, is there any difference between Possible Jeers, Reluctant Jeers and Jeers when it's actually posted in the Jeers section? :shrug:


----------



## chmsam (Mar 24, 2009)

Why did the batteries leak in the flashlight that I left in the car since purchased when the car was new (-- and it's an Edsel -- the actual car that is, not talking about the light)? I thought they were guaranteed. Ow, ow, ow, ow, ow! 

Why can't I find a 100+ lumen Solitaire? My cousin said he saw one somewhere. Didn't I just see one at Home Depot? Oh, yeah. Right next to the "My Little Princess" 6D Rebel Mag LED's.

I need more run time for my Wee Ti. Where can I find pocket sized SLA batteries? In the same aisle as the 100+ lumen Solitaire

I tried this before but I can't remember what happened. Can I carry spare .22 rounds in the same pocket as my spare batteries? No. You also don't remember why they used to say "Kids, DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME!!," do ya? And I bet you are going to try it anyway, no matter what anyone tries to tell you, aren't you? BANG! POP! Yep, thought so.

Whear kint I by a laser to burn the papers ont he teachers desk? I think skool are stoopid. 

OMGZ CPF IS LK 2COOL GONNA TELL ALL MY BFF'S 2 LK HNG OUT HR LK 4EVR OK? OMG Why me, why? What have I done??


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 24, 2009)

Guys your'e killing me no that's not the thread starter!this one has cracked me up for years,although it was posted on CPFMP.

Incredible Deal. I have 5000 LIL BUDDY 13 LED FLASHLIGHTS FOR SALE-NOW ONLY $5.90ea.Much brighter!! even than surefire flashlight.

LOL "what all 5000 turned on at once?" RAFLMO 

"yes we have tested many"

Ok was the surefire turned on when you tested? :laughing:


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 24, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> In all honesty, is there any difference between Possible Jeers, Reluctant Jeers and Jeers when it's actually posted in the Jeers section? :shrug:


 

:thinking: :shrug:


----------



## Burgess (Mar 24, 2009)

chmsam said:


> "My Little Princess" 6D Rebel Mag LED's.


 


:lolsign::lolsign::lolsign:

:goodjob:

_


----------



## KingGlamis (Mar 24, 2009)

Sounds like you all have covered the bases of what threads not to start. Are there any thread topics that are still allowed? I thought this was a forum? :wave:


----------



## nbp (Mar 24, 2009)

I sometimes weary of the rapidfire thread starting too...

A few days ago, I opened the LED subforum I think, and there were at least TEN different threads by the same member on the FIRST page. 

It would seem those questions could be asked together in one thread perhaps. :thinking:

Or two could be asked, and then eight could be searched for....


----------



## concept0 (Mar 24, 2009)

jusval said:


> 3.- Show me your flashlight


 
(I'll show you mine if you show me yours!)


----------



## Sigman (Mar 24, 2009)

"Several" NIP <insert name of flaslight> for sale. Best prices! - Special orders for you!" 
(BTW I'm not a dealer - "HONEST"!)

Yeah right!


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 25, 2009)

KingGlamis said:


> Sounds like you all have covered the bases of what threads not to start. Are there any thread topics that are still allowed? I thought this was a forum? :wave:


 

:banned:

That wasn't necessary. If you don't like this thread, don't post here.

This is our way of venting and also having alittle fun.


----------



## Big_Ed (Mar 25, 2009)

PetaBread said:


> :banned:
> 
> That wasn't necessary. If you don't like this thread, don't post here.
> 
> This is our way of venting and also having alittle fun.



But then you have to say exactly the same thing when there's a thread someone doesn't like and feels like ripping on the original poster. Some people are a little too quick to chide the poster for not doing a search first. So what? Like you just said, "If you don't like this thread, don't post here." Maybe everyone should take that as a piece of advice-for every thread.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 25, 2009)

Just thought of another one...

*"Where are all the women on CPF?"*

1) Most don't want to get dating requests in their inboxes.

2) They don't want guys acting funny around them when they just want to talk about lights.

3) They don't want to take a chance on getting their own personal e-stalker.

4) They don't want to date you.

5) Greta banned all of them from CPF for life, so she could be the only one.

*Please select one of the above, and move on.


----------



## xcel730 (Mar 25, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Just thought of another one...
> 
> *"Where are all the women on CPF?"*
> 
> ...


 
:lolsign: I do notice that Greta close those "How many female CPF members" threads that ocassionally pops up.


----------



## cave dave (Mar 25, 2009)

- Please give me really great advice on the best AA rechargable batteries (that I will promptly ignore because I found a great deal on 3500mAh enefrauds on DX for $1 less.)
Hint: Silverfox should not be ignored.


- I would like advice on the best light for (caving, backpacking, law enforcement) from CPF members who have never done these things a day in their life, but just got a really cool light they want to promote in every thread they can. 
Get yourself a Ra Clicky because I love mine, It's great for underwater law enforcement in caves, the tactical strobe works great on alien half-breeds (or so i hear):devil: 
PS here is hotlinked pic that is 800k & 1600 pixels wide:

And the infamous:
- Is SOS a useful feature?
The answer is 66% No and 33% Yes, but we are all agree it should be hidden in the UI.

:nana:


----------



## Hoggy (Mar 25, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> *"Where are all the women on CPF?"*
> ...
> 4) They don't want to date you.



AW shucks - why not? :naughty:
We would both like flashlights and batteries.
What other reasons, for goodness sakes, could there be for a _match_ made in heaven?? :thinking:


----------



## Sigman (Mar 26, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> ...What other reasons, for goodness sakes, could there be for a _match_ made in heaven?? :thinking:


Just what makes you so sure (#1) - it would be a "match" and (#2) why made in "heaven"? 
You might get the exact opposite and she might just need a shave as well!!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 26, 2009)

cave dave said:


> - Please give me really great advice on the best AA rechargable batteries (that I will promptly ignore because I found a great deal on 3500mAh enefrauds on DX for $1 less.)
> Hint: Silverfox should not be ignored.
> 
> 
> ...


Best post in the year!


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 26, 2009)

Nah, that's more like one of the top 5.


----------



## Pekka (Mar 28, 2009)

So something like this would be a sure hit? 

"Noob here, this is a dump question but is my Coast light good? I got for 50 dollars... Also, what would you recommend in the 50 dollar range? I want the most bad*ss light that uses AA batteries. You could show me some of yours...
p.s. why isn't there a light buying sticky??"


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 28, 2009)

50 dollar range hmm? how about a box of matches


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Mar 28, 2009)

Why is my lithium battery powered *****fire light getting hot and smoking? I put fresh $1 Chinese batteries in it 5 hours ago.


----------



## xcel730 (Mar 28, 2009)

HELP! My Flashlight is Broken, It Makes Funny Noises on Max.

Can I Lego Fenix Parts with Surefire?

What's Wrong With My Light, Please Take a Look at My Super Blurry Photo


----------



## Marduke (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry, I just had to dig this pic out again. Cracks me up every time....


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 29, 2009)

Marduke said:


> ... Sorry, I just had to dig this pic out again. Cracks me up every time....


 
That is freaking hilarious!! :twothumbs


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 29, 2009)

"I'm a cheap *** *******, so recommend me a sub 20 bucks light from DX".


----------



## cave dave (Mar 29, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> "I'm a cheap *** *******, so recommend me a sub 20 bucks light from DX".


... that I need by the end of the week and my life will depend on ...



Thank God for Darwinism!


----------



## cave dave (Mar 29, 2009)

- Greta I *demand *you ban "insert member here" because he pissed me off! (Even though I personally am about to insult anybody who replies to this thread including the headmistress herself.) 
:shakehead


----------



## xcel730 (Mar 29, 2009)

Can I mix 1 Rechargeable RCR123a with a Primary CR123a?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 29, 2009)

xcel730 said:


> Can I mix 1 Rechargeable RCR123a with a Primary CR123a?


Yes! it's a free world


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 29, 2009)

xcel730 said:


> Can I Lego Fenix Parts with Surefire?
> 
> What's Wrong With My Light, Please Take a Look at My Super Blurry Photo


 

:twothumbs 


"Why doesn't my AW 18650 battery fit/work in my Surefire E2DL?"


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 29, 2009)

Why wont my light come to me when I click my fingers :mecry:


----------



## chmsam (Mar 29, 2009)

I bought an 18650 for my light. It wouldn't fit until I tapped it with a hammer a few times. Now the light gets hot and I can't get the battery out. Should I demand a refund? No, you should not.

My flashlight had batteries that leaked so I cleaned it out with baking soda and vinegar. The light is wet now and smells funny. What should I do? Lemme guess -- it's wet because you didn't dry it out and it probably smells like... vinegar?

My light no longer works. This is my third post. Why won't you *******s help me? Possibly because you gave no details in the first post, or the second, and now you are cussing us out. And still no details.

There are 57 posts in my last thread about XYZ, but where's an answer. Why won't anyone help me? I've been checking my email everyday. Uh, email? You did read through the posts for your answer didn't y... Oh, sorry. What was I thinking?

Here's one that comes up often and makes me scratch my head even though it is not the start of a thread. How come there will be multiple answers or positive suggestions in a thread (and from different members) but the discussion still goes on and on? Sometimes it's as if the answers were written in invisible ink.


----------



## Illum (Mar 29, 2009)

chmsam said:


> How come there will be multiple answers or positive suggestions in a thread (and from different members) but the discussion still goes on and on? *Sometimes it's as if the answers were written in invisible ink.*



Some people don't like discussions, they feel if the discussion continues than that means the question has not been answered. 

Its like someone who once posted "My rechargeable cells won't work properly" and turns out he hasn't charged them for a bit, so a list of decent chargers were recommended and a through procedure perscribed...but then the threads went into LSD and cell density so far up the creek that the op made a new thread on the same topic the next day asking the exact same question...where I've informed [email protected] and it was wiped. :thanks: [email protected]



PetaBread said:


> I like that chart, Illum. :thumbsup::thumbsup:



ask and you shall receive


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Mar 29, 2009)

Been using a rechargeable lithium ion battery in my Fenix L0D for a week. It gets too hot to hold after setting it down while on for an hour. It just stopped working. Can someone suggest a longer lasting, super bright, 1/2 ounce, 1AAA light that doesn't get hot when I tailstand it until the batteries go dead on turbo?


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 30, 2009)

Okay, the following type of thread is not something that's annoying or obnoxious. But, I have seen it come up quite a bit... and it makes me do this --> :thinking:

At the risk of looking like an @$$, here's the thread...

"Just wanted to say Hi."

Often followed with "I'm new here. Just checking in." Then comes a very short and generally not too detailed bit of background info., along with no specific question. On other forums, such threads are usually frowned upon. Sometimes there's a sticky where new members can post an introduction or just say Hi. Sometimes they are told to just start participating, and other members will get to know them that way.
 
However, it seems odd (at least to me) to post a topic in which a new member just says "Hi," without even asking a question.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Mar 30, 2009)

Just bought a 17 watt Luxeon l.e.d. flashlight off of ebay. It is barely brighter than my 3 watt Luxeon l.e.d. flashlight. Why isn't it over 5 times brighter than my 3 watt light? Isn't that false advertising? Did I get a dud? Should I buy another one and hope I get a good one this time (as I only spent $10 on it)?


----------



## Search (Mar 30, 2009)

I personally vote that no thread is dumb because..

Without them, you all would really have nothing to do because almost everything possible except new stuff has already been saved into CPF.

CPF is a virtual library where everything has been done..

Without these, no flashaholic could flex their lumens.

Theoretically, hypothetically, technically and subcompositably I win.


----------



## Greta (Mar 30, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Okay, the following type of thread is not something that's annoying or obnoxious. But, I have seen it come up quite a bit... and it makes me do this --> :thinking:
> 
> At the risk of looking like an @$$, here's the thread...
> 
> ...


We **DO** have a forum for threads like this. The Cafe!


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 30, 2009)

Greta said:


> We **DO** have a forum for threads like this. The Cafe!


 
Ah, quite right. But it's the very new members who sometimes post such a thread in General, rather than the more laid back Cafe. 

Also, my post got a response from Greta. Too bad for Search. I guess that means I win. I R Winna! W00t!


----------



## chmsam (Mar 30, 2009)

Ladies & Gentlemen, I think we might have a winner... (drum roll please)

And the award goes to (a short pause as the envelope is ripped open) the ever popular (it must be popular -- 'cause it's a thread in 14 different categories -- and growing as we speak! )

"Have anyone seen the video of ______" (pick your choice of any one of many viral videos)

and the crowd goes crazy!!! :candle::candle::candle::candle::candle:


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 30, 2009)

chmsam said:


> ... and the crowd goes crazy!!! :candle::candle::candle::candle::candle:


 
Maybe 1st runner up status. "Winner" would easily be all of the _Surefire vs. _____ _topics.


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 30, 2009)

im not as sophisticated as you all but me i value all post long as they are not mean or to disrupt this forum.


----------



## chmsam (Mar 30, 2009)

Raggie, you're one of the coolest people around here. It isn't about being sophisticated.


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 30, 2009)

"Why does my [insert brand] flashlight heat up like a toaster when it's on high mode?"


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 31, 2009)

raggie33 said:


> im not as sophisticated as you all but me i value all post long as they are not mean or to disrupt this forum.



ty


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 31, 2009)

Search said:


> I personally vote that no thread is dumb because..


 

Where in the title, "List of how Not to start a thread on CPF" do you 

see the word "dumb"?

You Lose, I win.


----------



## Illum (Mar 31, 2009)

chmsam said:


> Raggie, you're one of the coolest people around here. It isn't about being sophisticated.



Coolest? Tvodrd isn't on your list?

Raggie,,,,
I think I missed that part of CPF history all together...:candle:

I'll have to ask Beamhead about it, "who and what exactly is this here Raggie33":thinking:


----------



## jusval (Apr 1, 2009)

Over 3,000 hits and Over 200 posts. Kinda surprising when it was started as more of a troll than anything else............

Says a lot about the place......... and me............

Bye :wave:


----------



## PetaBread (Apr 1, 2009)

jusval said:


> Over 3,000 hits and Over 200 posts. Kinda surprising when it was started as more of a troll than anything else............
> 
> Says a lot about the place......... and me............
> 
> Bye :wave:


 

You trying to be funny or are you serious? :thinking:


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 1, 2009)

PetaBread said:


> You trying to be funny or are you serious? :thinking:


 
Even if he's being serious, who cares! If we did turn a troll topic into a fun one, with excellent suggestions and observations, that means we *all *win. :twothumbs


----------



## PetaBread (Apr 1, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Even if he's being serious, who cares! If we did turn a troll topic into a fun one, with excellent suggestions and observations, that means we *all *win. :twothumbs


 

True.... sir.


----------



## dano (Apr 1, 2009)

Even more:
I'm addicted
You guys made me addicted
You people caused me to become addicted
Hi...I just bought a light and I'm addicted
My wife thinks I'm addicted
etc..etc

There's several posts a day that all start like that...too many fluff posts in the LED/G.F. forums...


----------



## PetaBread (Apr 1, 2009)

dano said:


> Even more:
> I'm addicted
> You guys made me addicted
> You people caused me to become addicted
> ...


 


Lol. Soooo True.


----------



## PetaBread (Apr 4, 2009)

"Ten reasons not to buy a Surefire"


----------



## PetaBread (Apr 4, 2009)

"How many lumens does it take to screw in a light bulb?"

 :shrug:


----------



## Illum (Apr 4, 2009)

I want my light to stay on high for as long as I want, but it dims and gets warm, is there a way to eliminate these problems?

I mean...thats what regulated means right?


----------



## carrot (Apr 4, 2009)

PetaBread said:


> "How many lumens does it take to screw in a light bulb?"
> 
> :shrug:


I don't get it.


----------



## m16a (Apr 4, 2009)

carrot said:


> I don't get it.



Neither do I.....


----------



## PetaBread (Apr 4, 2009)

carrot said:


> I don't get it.


 


m16a said:


> Neither do I.....


 
Lol. 

I guess that wasn't a good example.


----------



## carrot (Apr 5, 2009)

"What do you think of this light?"
followed by a link to some webfront store no one uses. "I'm thinking of this one, or this one: [another link]"
And only to find myself at the product page for a very very common light on CPF.

I stopped clicking links in threads like this. Threads should rather start like:
"What do you think of the Fenix L2D?" [link enclosed]


----------



## hit4six (Apr 5, 2009)

You can keep ignorant people from joining cpf by setting an entry exam or by enhancing the CPF wiki.

An entry which covers what you need to know about cheap generic flashlights & what you get if you pay more would save many posts which contribute little to CPF.


----------



## Empath (Apr 6, 2009)

hit4six said:


> You can keep ignorant people from joining cpf by setting an entry exam or by enhancing the CPF wiki.



Ignorant or knowledgeable, it doesn't really matter. We welcome everyone to make use of CPF to further their efforts to either learn or share, or both.


----------

